# Habitation Door Retainer



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I just pulled the door retainer (female half) clean out of the side panel  , as I'm off for a few weeks tomorrow I put it back with gripfill and some oversize screws utilising the same screw holes. 

Can anyone help me with how to overcome this issue in a less bodgy fashion?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

if it stays put leave it, mine came off so i got a new one just a bit bigger to make sure i covered the old screw holes , you only screw in to the flimsy side wall , so i think if you have stuck it as well i think its about the best you can do.dennis


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bodgy bits*

 Ciao, and good luck with your bodge. It's nice to see I'm not the only one here who is a dab hand at bodges. Not much good at fixing things though! :roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------

